# Crown Royale, Ltd. Grooming Products



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you used them?

Which do you like or dislike? Why?

Thanks!

Crown Royale ltd. Products


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack's handler uses the bodifier but he dilutes it down quite a bit into a spray bottle. It smells pretty good and made Chloe look like she had more coat than she did at her first show (which isn't saying much, but I'll take any help she can get!). I'm sure the diluting helps, but I also like that I don't notice any feel of product in her coat at all. I think it's gross when it feels like there is something coating the hair - it feels dirty to me.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Have you used them?
> 
> Which do you like or dislike? Why?
> 
> ...



I use this shampoo and conditioner for my Maltese coat and have for years. I'm no help with a Goldens coat using these products though! Many people don't care for the smell, but its smell is heavenly to me 

Coat handler also has a nice shampoo line, its not high sudsing (SP)though,and very light or basically no scent, leaves the coat nice and clean. I use this more often than CR but not on the Goldens coat. I guess I could ...but have always used the Earth bath shampoos since Roxy was a puppy, we don't show as you all do.
Just thought Id share because Ive used them both for years


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Our club got sample sizes of the Bio-Vite Shampoo, Condition Plus, Magic Touch Grooming Spray, and Deep Cleansing Shampoo. I will be using some in our raffle baskets and putting the rest out for people to take as samples. I was interested in what has worked well... I'm going to try one of the samples that I'm keeping for myself tonight. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I use bodifier. It is a concentrate I dilute and spray on. It does smell good.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

yep...use the bodifier......love the smell! 
It is Tracer's showdog scentl!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been using the shampoo as my show shampoo--in the limited shows I have gone. I like the smell and find that even after days after of jumping in the river and rolling in the dirt she still smells good


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use the Magic Touch and love it!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww yeah 
I love the smell of Bodifier in the morning
Feels like victory


----------

